
Cashless Society: Security Considerations for a Chinese Social Credit System - miraj
https://citizenlab.org/2017/01/cashless-society-cached-data-security-considerations-chinese-social-credit-system/
======
miraj
also: [https://citizenlab.org/2017/01/cashless-society-cached-
data-...](https://citizenlab.org/2017/01/cashless-society-cached-data-mobile-
payment-systems-protecting-chinese-citizens-data/)

